# squirrel dens



## nate-tha-snake (Dec 16, 2007)

I got this squirrel den in the woods by my house and i sit around it alot and never see anything come out of it but i have seen a squirrel go in it so what should i do.


----------



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

i thought squirrells use nests


----------



## nate-tha-snake (Dec 16, 2007)

they use both nests and dens.


----------



## dfisher (Oct 12, 2007)

Have to wait him out. What time do you see him come and go?

They use nest to lay up in, in the summer and fall. They nest and rear young in den trees.

Good luck 
Dan


----------



## nate-tha-snake (Dec 16, 2007)

I seen him go in the den at about 3:30pm last week and i waited for him to come out for about 5 mins.


----------



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

i cant even get a qoute from geico that quick, geesh, wait longer


----------



## dfisher (Oct 12, 2007)

Why do you think he'd come back out so soon? It's his house.

He was probably out in the warmest part of the day feeding and then, when you saw him, he was going back to bed for the eveing. This time of year, hunt the nicest parts of the day. By that I mean the warmest. That's when they'll be out and moving at this time of the year.

Good luck,
Dan


----------



## nate-tha-snake (Dec 16, 2007)

Over here where i live we just got a big frost and i was wondering if the squirrel would be moving good rite now.


----------



## dfisher (Oct 12, 2007)

I'd say they should be. Getting ready for the winter, such as it is down that way. Frosty mornings are good for hunting. Usually calm, you can see and hear well in the woods.
good luck,
Dan


----------



## nate-tha-snake (Dec 16, 2007)

what size shot should i use for squirrel if im using a shotgun


----------



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

7 1/2 or six


----------



## Stonegoblet (Jun 24, 2007)

I've got about two or three huge maple trees in my forest. In the fall, they absolutely adore the seeds that fall. It's about a month and a half of crazy good hunting!


----------

